# projects on symbian



## raina_rocks (Oct 23, 2008)

hey digitians... plz help me on this.... m plannin 2 strt a project on symbian... cn u ppl suggest sm good projects... n help me out with it!!!
thanks a lot...
if u want further details plz reply!!!


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 23, 2008)

as a basic programming ritual... start of with a "Hello World" program...  LOL
then i hope some1 wud surely help u 2 get some symbian project 

All the Best


----------



## raina_rocks (Oct 24, 2008)

hehe..... dude m serious here ..... i kno tat....
ny1 who a bit more serious cn help me here.... plzz guys suugest me some projects and give me sm good links fr symbain tutorials n sites ... gimme sm links fr sm good projects frm where i cn get sm idea n learn....


----------



## raina_rocks (Oct 27, 2008)

cn any1 plz reply,............


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just google, you will get many.


----------



## lilovirus (Oct 27, 2008)

How much experience do you have on symbian??
On which handset do you want to target?
you want to develop on C++ or Java?

if interested PM me.


----------



## raina_rocks (Oct 30, 2008)

actually i hav 2 develop an appln on symbian as a final yr project.... i juss strtd studyin but d collg is askin fr a project name n all.... so will hav 2 tell them tat....
i juss want 2 kno sm project which cn b developed easily.....


----------

